# Whats the Fish of the Day!



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Some pictures of Pelicans i took while trolling for kingfish last weekend here in sunny Trinidad.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, the rod that has no fisherman on it is not the rod that caught the king I assume. Still a neat shot! Boy, he looks mean and green!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL, right Sandy. The line on it was still out hoping for another fish. The Kings here run smaller on the average than texas but they are very acrobatic so in bringing them in they have the tendacy to jump into the boat with you pulling the line in.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Another mad one.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Some awesome pictures


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

I do miss the fishing there.


----------

